# Ibanez 2009 basses



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2009)

Heres a few


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 15, 2009)

I really like the first one.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 15, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I really like the first one.


----------



## Spondus (Jan 15, 2009)

i also like the first one


----------



## Ruins (Jan 15, 2009)

[email protected] first one i have butterflys in my belly from that one


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's very nice.

Why doesn't anybody make a 5-string LP-style bass?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2009)

darren said:


> Yeah, that's very nice.
> 
> Why doesn't anybody make a 5-string LP-style bass?



You'd think someone would've done it by now lol


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 15, 2009)

Holy hell, hat first one is amazing


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 15, 2009)

that 6 stringer in a 5 would be the sex, specially if it was neckthru


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, i'm pretty sure Gibson or Epiphone had a 5-string LP bass for like 1 year, but then it disappeared.

[EDIT: Yup!]

http://namm.harmony-central.com/SNA...=%22les+paul%22+5-string+bass&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 15, 2009)

I want that sixer


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> that 6 stringer in a 5 would be the sex, specially if it was neckthru























The finish on the last one (MDB2) is gorgeous.


----------



## Beta (Jan 15, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> that 6 stringer in a 5 would be the sex, specially if it was neckthru



The Japanese Ibanez site shows 4 and 5 string versions like the 6er.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2009)

darren said:


> Actually, i'm pretty sure Gibson or Epiphone had a 5-string LP bass for like 1 year, but then it disappeared.
> 
> [EDIT: Yup!]
> 
> Harmony Central&#174; Summer NAMM 2000 Coverage




The bassist from Sevendust used to (still might?) use them:









That one is freaking sweet!


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 15, 2009)

ALSO

All Prestiges are NOW MIJ. No more MIK basses or s series with a prestige logo on the headstock. The SR5000 and 4000 series are both prestige and mij. Depending if that SR5000 is of reasonable price it will likely be my next bass.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 15, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The bassist from Sevendust used to (still might?) use them




I'm petty sure Vinny has only ever used 4-strings. Never seen him with a 5, anyway. Sure wish they'd play 7's though!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 15, 2009)

I kind of like this too:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 15, 2009)

The top one is especially nice.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

i wish ibanez would rethink the 6 string headstock, i would really appretiate a more in-line version, in my experience, in-line tuners really have a beneficial effect. the woods on the top bass are a symphony, visually at least, tonally i really hope they work well. its a pity so many of the basses have gold hardware as well, i want subtle hardware, black or chrome please!.... preferably black


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2009)

Six bass tuners in a straight line would make the headstock really long and prone to neck-dive, not to mention that they'd probably have to design a special case to fit.


----------

